# Lizards in my house



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Do they look like this?










If this is what you have it is known as a "green anole". There are also "brown anoles" which are more common.

I suggest getting rid of the food source, which in this case is flies and other insects. Personally I'd rather live with the anoles, which are harmless.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Think of the free pest control you are getting.


----------



## Missdee33025 (Sep 6, 2011)

fabrk8r said:


> Do they look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that is a pretty green lizard, but the ones I am talking about are gray and big with the tails curled up.


----------



## Missdee33025 (Sep 6, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Think of the free pest control you are getting.


These are gray and large with curled tails. They are very aggressive and may bite... I think.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Perhaps it's a Northern curly tailed lizard. Native to Cuba and the Bahamas, but the species was introduced to Florida.

http://curlytailedlizard.com/










I'll bet if you can get rid of all the crickets in the vicinity of your home the lizards will move on.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Missdee33025 said:


> These are gray and large with curled tails. They are very aggressive and may bite... I think.


They only bite when they become afraid of you. You leave them alone, they will leave you alone. As for getting into the house, that means that the door is not being closed, and that there needs to be places addressed where utilities enter the home, that have openings large enough for the critters to get in.


----------



## Missdee33025 (Sep 6, 2011)

fabrk8r said:


> Perhaps it's a Northern curly tailed lizard. Native to Cuba and the Bahamas, but the species was introduced to Florida.
> 
> http://curlytailedlizard.com/
> 
> ...


This is the one. I do'nt know what they eat, because I do not see any crickets in my yard.

If they would stay outside, I would be happy with that, but it is when they come inside and refuse to leave.


----------



## Done That (Apr 28, 2011)

I know you don't want to hurt them but.....I have used mouse glue boards when I wanted to get rid of them.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Do you like cats?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Missdee33025 said:


> We recently moved to Florida from New Jersey and we have a lizards problem.
> There are these curly tail large lizards around the house, but that's not a problem... when they get inside the house... that's a big problem.:no:
> 
> I do not want to hurt them, I just want to let them know their boundries.
> Is there some kind of effective sonic repellent that I may use? :yes:


As already mentioned you simply need to figure out how they are getting in and block entry. 

No different than keeping mice out or any other critters out.


----------

